# Plastic Chain Collar Suppliers



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I need to order new collars. The last ones I got were from a company that started with a K. They have nice collars, but I don't think they had the tiny baby collars and not very many colors. I used to buy collars from a lady that had a website, but I cannot find that website. Two years ago I could not find the site either and just sent her a check and she sent me a bag of collars. She did not include any phone, or email or website info with the order, and I lost the original envelope I got from her. I think her last name was Poptowitz or something like that. 

Anyone know the website or another website that has baby as well as adult plastic chain collars in lots of colores?


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

No, but a tip I got from Tracy is to only order the connecter pieces and to go to Lowe's and get lengths of their plastic chain. Only comes in white, but it doesn't get chewed up as easily as the ordered ones, and it's cheaper. I need to do that again!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you buy the plastic connector pieces at Lowe's too? Seems like you should be able to if they sell the plastic chain. That's a good tip Billie.

I ordered some aqua plastic chain from that same lady a few years ago Anita. I think I got her info off of Alpine Talk or Nubian Talk board. I didn't even remember her name, but what you wrote is close to it.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.khimairafarm.com/chainsale.htm

After more searching, I did find the link to the khimaira site. I will say they do have really nice chain with matching connector links, although the glow in the dark I ordered didn't glow quite like I hoped it would! I ordered from them the last time, and the quality was very good. The collars also kept their colors. They have not faded.

They do not have the baby chain though, which is what I most need right now. 
My local feed store has chain, and I've gotten it before, problem is it's all red. A local store carries it in all white. Each goat has a different color collar so when people come, since I have 4 chamoisee goats, I can say "the goat with the purple collar" etc. For babies I like either pink or blue. That way people know right away if they are looking at a buck or doe.

http://www.khimairafarm.com/chainsale.htm


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

No, Lowe's doesn't carry the connector pieces. :/ That's a neat idea, Anita!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Tractor Supply might.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Just do a search for plastic chain on eBay -- people use it to make bird toys. I just screwed up and got 25' of 3mm chain instead of 3/4". It'll make cute little kid collars though


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

We got a bunch free from my husband's work. Instead of connector pieces, we use the small zip ties. Works, they can bust it if they get stuck, and it's cheaply available.

I just wish the free chain was in something other than Steeler yellow and black! :lol


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You can buy the metal chain connectors that screw together or small double snaps are nice too. They are nor expensive and will not break like the plastic ones when you have to pull on the chain. Get them at Lowe's when you get your chain.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the ebay tip Tracy. I found lots and lots of tiny plastic chain there in a rainbow of colors! I did not see any connectors, but I don't even know if they make them for the baby chain. I definitely want something that will break or come apart without much effort, especially for the babies.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I usually get my plastic chain collars from Caprine Supply. About a month ago, we got a length of the heavier plastic chain at work and I bought it. I like the idea of small zip ties. Now I won't have to order a bunch of the big connectors.


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

I found this, looks potentially useful?

http://www.parrot-fever.com/_store/Display_Buy.asp?prodID=PC


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I book marked that site Ann. I had just found another site and ordered chain from them, but I really like this site better because it shows the sizes of chain in relation to each other.  Never thought to look on ebay before. I did contact my seller to see if I could order different lengths other than what they listed and they were happy to cut several colors and sizes of chain to my specs.


----------

